
How GitHub made me go insane - twelvenmonkeys
https://medium.com/@AlissaSquared/for-some-background-i-m-a-web-developer-who-rarely-ever-has-time-to-work-on-things-yet-still-tries-e7e8b2ccc49d#.t0537r9zs
======
alexandrerond
First-world problems. tl;dr. Author runs some projects on Github and freaks
out because people reach back with issues.

"I simply took everything and got rid of it. I couldn’t face the guilt of
people expecting me to dedicate time to their specific issues."

Then goes on to write a blog post to tell the world of the awful experience of
being notified and expected to help.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
My buddy Tom has a popular game (in a fairly small community) that they're
always pressing him to make open (put on GitHub). He tells them "Its my hobby.
Why would I give my hobby away? How would it help me to let you take my hobby
away?"

This article adds a new reason to keep stuff private: you can go crazy with
all the clamoring to improve or 'fix' things.

